# New normal....



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Today was my first endo appt post RAI/WBS. I'm happy to report all went well. For the most part, I feel "normal" but do have some occasional joint aches/pains. The fatigue is subsiding but still annoying and the brain fog is gone however I'm very emotional and can't handle confusion, stress or chaos..LOL ( I didn't share the last part w/endo but she did say my body was still getting used to the levoxl)

My labs are 4 weeks after starting Levothyroxine (125mcg/day). At this point, she is not changing my meds and is pleased w/the TSH value. She asked if I felt "hyper" which I replied, not at all. She said...."see you in 6 months"....

TSH: .178 (.450-4.50 uIU/ml)
Free T4: 2.79 (.82-1.77 ng/dl)
Free T3: 3.5 (2.0-4.4 pg/dl)
Thyroglobulin, Quantitative: 1.0 (.5-55 ng/ml)
Antithyroglobulin Ab: <20 (0-40 IU/ml)

I guess this is my new normal.....


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

And is the new normal a good normal for you? Sounds like it may be.

I can relate to the slightly emotional part of what you are saying. For a few months, I was a medium level of emotional...not enough to concern me, but more than I usual am (which isn't much). I didn't cry, but there were several times when I felt like I easily could have. That's gone now, and other than the occasional irresistable urge/need to take a serious nap in the middle of the day, I feel very good.

I don't know whether it's the chicken or the egg, so to speak, but I've been exercising every day for about a month, and now, I have a lot of energy...back to my previous energy levels. I really had to force the exercise when I first started back, but now, I'm eager to exercise. And I got so much housework done over the weekend that my husband was wondering where his real wife was!


----------



## Catnap (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder about new normal. Some days I feel normal I really do, then I find myself going off at my kids at something silly. It's like I'm in constant pmt mode. I don't feel down about having cancer, I feel incredibly lucky I had small papillary and don't even need RAI. I just feel like I'm struggling to cope at times with the everyday stresses of looking after home and kids. In a way this has made me less anxious about my health and more relaxed and happy mentally, so I feel it's my body learning to accommodate this synthetic thyroid rather than psychological. I'm trying to not get annoyed with myself if I have a bad day, that I'll adjust in time. I still feel like I could sleep for week though!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CLRRN said:


> Today was my first endo appt post RAI/WBS. I'm happy to report all went well. For the most part, I feel "normal" but do have some occasional joint aches/pains. The fatigue is subsiding but still annoying and the brain fog is gone however I'm very emotional and can't handle confusion, stress or chaos..LOL ( I didn't share the last part w/endo but she did say my body was still getting used to the levoxl)
> 
> My labs are 4 weeks after starting Levothyroxine (125mcg/day). At this point, she is not changing my meds and is pleased w/the TSH value. She asked if I felt "hyper" which I replied, not at all. She said...."see you in 6 months"....
> 
> ...


Those numbers are good. Especially if you feel good. Not sure about the 6 months though. But, just see how it goes.


----------

